# Hi there from LA



## kangliongto (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum. I have a 13 year old (estimated) Russian Blue named Eli (nicknamed the 'Nihilist'). Been my buddy all these years and he's my wing man. Would love to get input on certain issues that I might have since he's a senior cat.

thanks
Ken


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's your wing man, that's funny. Come to think of it, Wingman would be a cute name for a cat. 

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

October said:


> He's your wing man, that's funny. Come to think of it, Wingman would be a cute name for a cat.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


 I agree! Wingman would be an awesome name for a cat! 

Welcome ken ^_^


----------

